# The Collapse Of The American Empire



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I believe we are witnessing the economic collapse of North America.

It took America about 150 years to travel from Land Of The Robber Barons to the sophistication of today.

It only took China 20 years.

In 1970 when Nixon went off the gold standard, America was bankrupt and thus defaulted its debt and opened a fiat currency named the Petro Dollar.

China is going to introduce a gold backed yuan.

I also suspect that America is going to attack Syria and Iran and ensure that Israel maintains its supremacy within the area after the final collapse.

Israel will become the NATO of the Middle East and NATO allies will pivot to China.

Ater the collapse, all NATO member states will leave the United Nations and attempt to police the universe using NATO weaponry. America has already walked away from the International Criminal Court and The World Health Organization.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Here is a good article by Ray Dalio.









Chapter 4: The Big Cycles of the Dutch and British Empires and Their Currencies


Note: To make this an easier and shorter article to read, I tried to convey the most important points in simple language and bolded them, so you can get the gist of the whole thing in just a few minutes by focusing on what’s in bold. Past chapters from the series can be found here: Introduction, Cha




www.linkedin.com


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think the US is in as bad shape as people seem to fear. I agree they are losing global influence and relevance, but I don't think the US is going to deteriorate into a poor nation.

They are mismanaged and have societal problems, but I think the US will continue being a wealthy country for quite some time.

Poorer Americans (like those without job stability and health care) have really suffered a lot though, and I would love to see their country improving that situation.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

US generally has had these big swings in attitude, where they go in one direction and then suddenly reverse course racing toward the other end. It reflects in their elections too: from Carter to Reagan, from Bush to Obama, and from Trump to the next one. I think the next president (either in 2021 or 2025) will rejoin the Paris climate agreement, be more pro-trade and pro-immigration, tweet less, etc. A kind of "reversion to the mean."


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

NASDAQ disagrees with your premise.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The US has issues, one is they don't have a good system to deal with agitators.
It's hard to deal with misinformation and people who are simply destructive, without becoming a police state.


----------



## alexincash (May 27, 2020)

Topo said:


> US generally has had these big swings in attitude, where they go in one direction and then suddenly reverse course racing toward the other end. It reflects in their elections too: from Carter to Reagan, from Bush to Obama, and from Trump to the next one. I think the next president (either in 2021 or 2025) will rejoin the Paris climate agreement, be more pro-trade and pro-immigration, tweet less, etc. A kind of "reversion to the mean."


It's sad that "tweet less" has to be a presidential consideration now! but yes, US politics in the past few decades have been a tug of war


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

When I use the term "Economic Collapse", I do not mean to suggest that America will become a beggar nation.
When England collapsed into bankruptcy just after the invasion of Germany in 1914, it managed to remain intact as a country.
However it's influence upon the world stage collapsed around them. The British Sterling had lost it's prominence as a world currency.
I believe that the U.S. will collapse into bankruptcy by 2030 and lose the U.S. Dollar as the World Reserve Currency.
Prior to this Covid-19 incident, America had been spending about 7-10 percent more than it earned each year. Today that amount of overspending is now in "Fantasy Land".
In addition to the huge federal deficit and which has become a joke and a debasement of the Dollar System, there is the constant restrictions America has instituted within the SWIFT System to it's enemies. The use of economic sanctions through the SWIFT System is causing a huge issue of Trust between other nations using the Dollar.
China is going to introduce a gold backed currency and that is when America will turn to wars and mayhem in an attempt to retain it's stature economically, and just as Britain did those many years ago. 

"Prior to WWII, there were 6 empires in the world. Immediately after WWII 100 new sovereign nations came into existence.
If U.S. collapses as an empire in 2030, it would of lasted 85 years.
The Soviet Union was from 1917-1990, 53 years.
Germany controlled the European Continent for 6 years.
Japan, at its peak had the worlds biggest empire in terms of population because it controlled most of China. It only lasted 2 and a half years. 
The British empire from 1815 Waterloo through 1914 and the start of World war I lasted 99 years."


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Peter Schiff predicted the dot com crash in 2000, the housing crash in 2008, and this is what he says now.........


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I am sorry ..... I can't handle that Shiff Guy.
I will try to watch it later but right now I don't want to get pissed off.
I know that Shiff Clown is gonna piss me off.
I will watch it later.
The whole world was already talking about the housing collapse, (it is called water cooler chat) and this Clown got lucky because the media chose this clown to act as the messiah
Thanks.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Trump is really not too different from Reagan. Neither has any political experience or any credentials in politics or public service. They both resonated with the 'common man'. Both seemed like extremely unlikely candidates for president, almost wacky choices.

Let's remember, this was the movie Reagan was in:
Bedtime for Bonzo - Wikipedia

(Sadly, the chimpanzee star of the movie died in a zoo fire just two weeks after the movie release)

There was severe racism in the Reagan White House as well, and they loved portraying poor black Americans are freeloaders and con artists. Reagan and Trump are both committed to increasing wealth inequality with strong support for the rich. They hate social programs.

These men are both from the more extreme side of the right wing. Unlike other conservatives in the US, both Reagan and Trump are firmly committed to giving handouts and tax breaks to the rich, and big corporations.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

In fact I think that this recent trend of America's decline (over the last 30 years) really *started* with Reagan, and Trump is just another one of these far-right characters continuing it.

Reagan is the guy who started the trickle-down economics nonsense, constantly shifting more wealth & advantages to the rich at the expense of the poorer classes. Capitalism on steroids. The rich/poor wealth disparity has increased sharply since Reagan made this kind of thing fashionable.

Eventually, the poor won't put up with it any more and then America could enter a 30 - 50 year period where this kind of thing is out of fashion.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

james4beach said:


> Unlike other conservatives in the US, both Reagan and Trump are firmly committed to giving handouts and tax breaks to the rich, and big corporations.


Maybe it is just me ..... the conspirator ......
But I don't see any difference between both political parties.
I kind of get a bit perturbed when I hear or read comparisons between parties.

Make no mistake - There is only one Regeime.

When the Democrats seize power they steal everything they can.
When the Republicans seize power they too steal everything they can.
Everybody tries not to get too awful greedy and break the "Criminal Law".
Oh! They break regulations and all that jazz, but not Criminal Law.
Rich Folks created and monitor the "Regulations".
That is how the Ruling Class stay out of prison.

The Ruling Class are terrified of losing their passport. That is why they try to only break Regulations and not Criminal Law. (Pot was legalized because too many middle class kids were being criminally charged.)

The Ruling Class spend all day and night thinking of schemes (Regulations) to channel money through the system to their friends and the future friends.

There are 2 kinds of people in this world.

2 wealthy dynasties .... Real Estate and Banking (The Rest Don't Count.)

Not 2 political parties.

Only the Rich and Poor


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> There are 2 kinds of people in this world.
> 
> 2 wealthy dynasties .... Real Estate and Banking (The Rest Don't Count.)
> 
> ...


So there is no middle class?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

In my mind, I can not figure out who is middle class. So I just pretend there is only 2 class .... Rich and Poor.

Are the middle class those people who when they want to pay less taxes they demand that money allocated to social programs be halted in order to pay the tax cut?

I never understood why people always looked down the food chain to grab what they could.
Why don't they gaze upwards through the food chain and grab a little there instead?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> In my mind, I can not figure out who is middle class. So I just pretend there is only 2 class .... Rich and Poor.


If you're just going to pretend why not just pretend there is only one class, call it "people". 
All your difference problems go away then.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

cainvest said:


> If you're just going to pretend why not just pretend there is only one class, call it "people".
> All your difference problems go away then.
> [/QUOTE
> I recognize there is a middle class.
> ...


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I recognize there is a middle class.
The question is ...... What is Rich and What is Poor
I figure that if any person has 5 million in the bank in cash is Rich.
I think any person earning in excess of 300,000 thousand per year is Rich.
When the Poor Folks are looking for some cash, they gotta look up the food chain, 
That is my mindset. How I view things.


----------



## alexincash (May 27, 2020)

calm said:


> I am sorry ..... I can't handle that Shiff Guy.
> I will try to watch it later but right now I don't want to get pissed off.
> I know that Shiff Clown is gonna piss me off.
> I will watch it later.
> ...


Actually the reason the media is currently promoting Schiff's ideology is because he was laughed at in the past for radical thinking - at that time he was not piggybacking on the ideas of others. There's even news clips from 06-07 of people not taking him seriously, both in terms of his market crash predictions and his affinity for gold. But truthfully he was right about a lot of his calls, and look how gold is doing now compared to its pre-housing market crash valuation. There's no reason to blindly hate this guy, and I'm sorry but if you ask Ray Dalio and other masters of financial analytics the stock market collapse of 2008 was definitely not "water cooler chat"


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> When the Poor Folks are looking for some cash, they gotta look up the food chain,
> That is my mindset. How I view things.


Exactly right ... poor people get jobs at rich(er) people's companies ... that's how this works here.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Or.....rich people make their money off the labor of poor people.

Maybe if rich people could live on a little less money and share more of the wealth produced with their workers.........things would be better.

I mean seriously, how much money does the Walton (Walmart) family need ?

Maybe they could provide health benefits for their workers instead of sending them to the local welfare office for help.

Bring up the topic of profit sharing with wealthy owners and they scatter for the hills.

My sister worked for Walmart for 35 years. When she started they promised low wages but a good retirement income.

She got the low wages but retired with nothing but a few thousand dollars. See ya..........have a nice retirement.

Fortunately she didn't rely on Walmart for her retirement. If she did, she would be existing solely on government benefits today.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

sags said:


> Or.....rich people make their money off the labor of poor people.


Exactly, just the way it is meant to be. 

BTW, It's not Or.... but rather And...rich people make their money off the labor of poor people. Total win-win!


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

cainvest said:


> Exactly right ... poor people get jobs at rich(er) people's companies ... that's how this works here.


For a lifetime I have tried to reconcile how anybody with 5 million in the bank and earning 300 thousand per year could stand by and see some kid hungry?

Anybody that thinks that they have a human right to any more than that are Sociopaths.

People with money have as much right to that money that I and other protesters decide upon.

Anybody who earned more than 300 thousand last year and had 5million in wealth was "Temporairily" allowed to do so by people like me. 

Once a person has 5 million and 300 thousand per year, does their life have more meaning than the poor among us?

Are we all not in this together?

I think what really impressed my line of thinking was when I had access to Royal Bank Plaza and Scotia Bank Tower and where I saw the private kitchens and executive areas. I was in all the "Watering Holes" all along Young and Bay Street in the early 90's.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> For a lifetime I have tried to reconcile how anybody with 5 million in the bank and earning 300 thousand per year could stand by and see some kid hungry?
> 
> Anybody that thinks that they have a human right to any more than that are Sociopaths.
> 
> ...


Interesting thoughts, and I think I understand where you're coming from.

For the first, who has $5 million in the bank and is doing nothing to help the poor?
Tony Robbins is insanely rich, and he specifically works to feed the poor.

When you see a rich person, do you see a taker, or a builder?

Most people who get rich, built something.

The only ones taking are the government.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People don't want charity from the rich. They want a "fair" share in the wealth their labor created.

A fair days pay for a fair days work.......used to be the way the world operated. That is how society was built.

Greedy capitalism came along and the result has been ugly.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The capitalists always jump back to the safety of extreme examples.
(The reverse ploy of "One Bad Apple".)

Eveybody deserves a living wage.

And shame ..... the capitalists took the profits from my labour and invested in a country half a universe away.

And I totally dislike the idea that these billionaires who open up their own charitable foundation.
That totally upsets me.
Who the hell is Tony Robbins or Bill Gates to tell me who is "Deserving"?
That is what a government is for. Not some clowns like that.
I have never been so insulted.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Many wealthy people inherited family money.

The well known names.....Rockerfeller, Vanderbilt, Hilton, Walton, Rothchildes, Mars, .....own most of the world's assets and wealth.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Greedy capitalism came along and the result has been ugly.


Greedy socialism is far uglier.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> And I totally dislike the idea that these billionaires who open up their own charitable foundation.
> That totally upsets me.
> Who the hell is Tony Robbins or Bill Gates to tell me who is "Deserving"?


Why does this upset you ... are you saying people are not allowed to give away *their money *the way they see fit?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Is there no middle of the road?
Can it not be North America Socialism and not USSR Socialism?
Can we not do what we as a society think is right proper.
I keep hearing that "America Is Smart". And yet they are told that they are too stupid and not to be trusted to tweak the system a bit.

I think the U.S. Capitalists should just go out back and slash up.
Just look at how bad they have managed the trust we gave them.
They failed us miserably.

I think that with 2 complete financial collpapses in the past 10 years, the U.S. Capitalists should have them ridiculed and not praised. I can think of many past bailouts. Starting with the Y2K Bug.

We should be screaming like they did with Hillary .....

Lock them up.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Many wealthy people inherited family money.
> 
> The well known names.....Rockerfeller, Vanderbilt, Hilton, Walton, Rothchildes, Mars, .....own most of the world's assets and wealth.


Too bad your ancestors didn't create any wealth to leave to you.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

cainvest said:


> Why does this upset you ... are you saying people are not allowed to give away *their money *the way they see fit?


Yes. They should seize it all.
We can quibble about how many million he is allowed to keep.
But the rest is partly mine as a citizen of the world.

If a guy had a billion bullets you would name him a terrorist.
Gates and The Boys are Economic Terrorists.

Gates would be bankrupt just like me. It was ordinary people like me and my grand children who just bailed the Clown out.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Too bad your ancestors didn't create any wealth to leave to you.


True..........like the other 99% of the population, they just worked and created the wealth for the 1%..........the Lords and Ladies.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> Yes. They should seize it all.
> We can quibble about how many million he is allowed to keep.
> But the rest is partly mine as a citizen of the world.


Ah, so you like the communist way better, that explains many of your posts.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

When I view the video of the George Floyd highway parade, I keep thinking of just how many funeral parades that America created around the universe since 2001.
It was an "Unconscious Bias"


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Was it unconscious bias that killed Justine Damond?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Prairie Guy said:


> Was it unconscious bias that killed Justine Damond?


Yes! I think so.
It was pretty brutal and shocking.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

And no one rioted.

When it's black people killing each other every single weekend in Chicago no one cares. Black Lives Matter has never once gone to Chicago to help their people.

So remember...Not All Black Lives Matter to BLM.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Yes .... I agree. There are horror stories for every organization.
For every group. For every Chamber of Comerce.
People want to know if they meant well.
Let us review our progress of Trickle Down since Jack Kemp and Ronnie Ray-Gun?








Jack Kemp - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

This murder by the police man happened at a time with so much unemployment.

Most other times when a black guy got wiped out by a cop, the world was employed.
Busy planning the day.
They discussed it at the water cooler and maybe cafeteria.
They discussed it at MacDonalds.
Not now.

They are so bored and scared that they are enjoying being together for a walk and excitement.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Yes. They should seize it all.
> We can quibble about how many million he is allowed to keep.
> But the rest is partly mine as a citizen of the world.
> 
> ...


The problem with "seize it all", is that you're simply appointing different, and likely less capable managers.

Elon Musk didn't get rich stealing from the poor, but he's made the electric car a reality, and made a better world for everyone.

This is a question for calm.
Why would you want to stop his plans for solar power and electric cars?

Remember, that money he "has" isn't dollars sitting in bank accounts, it's the factories that build the cars, and he seems to be doing an ok job.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that guys like Elon Musk stole everything they got. I don't trust that he came about his ideas all by his lonesome.

20 years of economic espionage. They/NSA owned several virus checker software properties and they stole every document in Mouse Land.

Zuckerberg and Google stole very secret and idea that Blackberry ever had.

They even scooped up our DNA and without our consent.
When they were vaccinating the kids in the Middle East, they were taking the DNA as well.

I know that Bill Gates gave every ISP and chip manufacturers a key to the back door of companies and scientists and inventors world wide. No computer manufactured left America without back door software.

For 20 years there was no such thing as the Free Market of Ideas.

So much for the Free Market of Ideas.

I keep wondering about the electric car batteries. Where are we gonna dispose of them all safely? Right now they say it is dangerous to just toss away a flash light battery.

Is Elon Musk and the Boys going to charge the taxpayer to clean up his mess? Is Elon Musk going to get immunity like an operator at a neclear reactor does?
Or like when an expired oil well is abandoned?
What cost to dispose of every used battery?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> I think that guys like Elon Musk stole everything they got. I don't trust that he came about his ideas all by his lonesome.
> 
> 20 years of economic espionage. They/NSA owned several virus checker software properties and they stole every document in Mouse Land.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're just as crazy as I thought the socialists were.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I am an individual who things the U.S. Capitalist's are too greedy and I believe that we need a more equitible share of the wealth being generated by our societies.

Am I wrong? Is it not true that the NSA and the Clowns committed economic espionage for at least 20 years and that they stole everything that was not nailed down?

Snowden, and many more supplied the truth to my statement. Supplied all the documents.

The U.S. Capitalists are Economic Terrorists. They committed economic espionage throughout the complete universe for 20 years at least.

No such thing as the Free Market. It is a Blatant Lie.

Nobody trusts American manufacturing because of the NSA components which might be found within the product.

Here is an example of what they installed during the manufacturing process:

Vault 7: CIA Hacking Tools Revealed




__





Vault7 - Home







wikileaks.org





I have studied this issue intensively. I am not making idle claims.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> Am I wrong?


Yes


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The CIA created the blockchain code and then promoted it as a way for terrorists, drug dealers, and arms dealers to transfer money.

The criminals were convinced it was foolproof and anonymous. Then the arrests came and the dark websites were shut down.

It was a complicated trial, with FBI informants and sting operations around the world, and it was successful. One guy is in prison for the rest of his life.









Silk Road (marketplace) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

cainvest said:


> Yes


Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

calm said:


> Thanks for the chuckle.


You're welcome ... but it was also a serious answer.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The brilliant American can not even organize a voting process after 250 years.

And they want to continue ruling the universe?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The planet is at a standstill.








DryShips - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I wanted to mention .....

In 2013 and when America was found to have stolen everything in Mouse Land, the rest of the world (192 Non NATO countries) were absolutely horrified.

Edward Snowden and The Boys destroyed the American Tech Sector.

China walked onto the world stage with Huawei and promised not to do such a thing.

Just look at how quickly Huawei has grown.

That is why I have mentioned in earlier postings that North America will have it's very own Intranet,
The government will issue a licence to go outside of North America.

We will only be able to visit NATO member countries who have all the hardware/software controlled by NSA-CIA.

America destroyed the golden egg they once had because of greed,

Bill Gates never earned his keep.
It was Clinton and The Clowns who bailed him out with the Y2K scare used as a camouflage.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

So who would you put in charge?
You claim the democratically elected government is corrupt and untrustworthy.

You don't want the people who create stuff, and get people to voluntarily give them money to have that money.

Do you just envision a massive mob? Do you think that will be more fair?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Oh! I don't mean to throw the baby out with the bath water.

I just think they need to tweak the system and share the wealth more equitably.

I think that if I had to put together a group of 12 to negotiate with the Ruling Class, I would ask for

Chris Hedges








Chris Hedges - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Michael Hudson








Michael Hudson (economist) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Noam Chomsky.








Noam Chomsky - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





America's elite thinkers and not allowed to appear within American media.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Oh! I don't mean to throw the baby out with the bath water.
> 
> I just think they need to tweak the system and share the wealth more equitably.
> 
> ...


I agree we should share the wealth more equitably, but you're proposing the opposite.

What is fair about forcibly taking the product of another labour?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I always read or hear this view which you express .....
Who decides what is fair and equitable in our society?
Who decides who owns what or who deserves what?

Whatever the scales are ..... they are very lopsided.

People got the right to earn a living and keep a reasonable payment for such work.
That is all citizenship owes you.

Society should be setting the rules, not a corporation. A corporation has no conscience.
The conscience of our society must be allowed decide the sharing of our combined labour.

Not just let Economic Terrorists own the society.

And the very first thing is that Citizen United has to be ruled to be illegal.
Google Term - Citizen United




__





Citizen United - Google Search






www.google.com





The Lower Classes can not ever expect to compete in a market of ideas when cash is said to equal speech.

Anything more than 5 million in the bank and 300 thousand per year is greed.

The Ruling Class create money out of thin air and then refuse to share the magic with anybody else. Honestly! 

Let the Ruling Class pay the same amount of tax on their earnings as I do.

Why does it seem that the more money you earn, the less taxes you pay?

Is that what is called "We Are In This Together"?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Let the Ruling Class pay the same amount of tax on their earnings as I do.
> 
> Why does it seem that the more money you earn, the less taxes you pay?


If the ruling class paid as little tax as you did, the country would go bankrupt.

The more you earn, the more you pay, in total, and as a percentage of your earnings.
It's simply not true the rich pay less, in fact the rich pay the vast majority of all income tax.


I have a question.
Would you rather work in a world where everyone makes $24k/yr.
Or 1% make $2 Million a year, and 99% make $48k/yr.

Also the cost of goods in both worlds remains the same.

Capitalist gives us the second world, socialism can't even provide the first.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> If the ruling class paid as little tax as you did, the country would go bankrupt.
> 
> The more you earn, the more you pay, in total, and as a percentage of your earnings.
> It's simply not true the rich pay less, in fact the rich pay the vast majority of all income tax.


Why was Buffet talking about his cleaning lady paying more taxes than him?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Quit telling me that I have no right to take money somebody else earned.

Nobody earned nothing.

The Federal Reseve just printed about 10 trillion for the Ruling Class.

The virus arrived in North America, and the Ruling Class was bankrupt.
Totally.
The Stock Market had crashed.

How hard did Bill Gates and The Clowns need to work to create the wealth which shows up today in the stock market?
Did they earn a penny of it? 
I think not.

I need you to tell me what value money has?
How did America or Where did America find the money to give to these Billionaires?
Did somebody earn it, and if so, how?

What wealth the Ruling Class enjoy today was an act of magic. Not hard work.

Why not print 10 trillion for the Lower Class?

Why not give the Lower Class a Debt Jubilee like the Ruling Class just got?


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> If the ruling class paid as little tax as you did, the country would go bankrupt.
> 
> The more you earn, the more you pay, in total, and as a percentage of your earnings.
> It's simply not true the rich pay less, in fact the rich pay the vast majority of all income tax.


Thats only true to a point, say for upper middle class to fairly well off category. Very wealthy people have the means and resources to get creative with their earnings to hide income and find write offs in all kinds of ways, legally or otherwise.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Oh! Wealthy people have the resources to shave a few points off the tax bill because they paid to tweak a Regulation?

Wealthy people use their resources to purchase the ballot box with Cash is speech?

And this is fair? Hardly.

It is not a level playing field.

You think the system is perfect. What would you propose to change to make the system more equitable? Or is it just fine in your view?

The protesters are demanding that these "Differences" require negotiation.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> If the ruling class paid as little tax as you did, the country would go bankrupt.
> 
> The more you earn, the more you pay, in total, and as a percentage of your earnings.
> It's simply not true the rich pay less, in fact the rich pay the vast majority of all income tax.
> ...


The Capitalists gave us nothing ..... Zero.
They were all totally bankrupt in 2007 and 2008.

And 10 years ago, exactly how hard did Gates and Buffet work to be made whole again?
Who worked and sweated to put all the value back into the system and to make the Ruling Class whole again?

Nobody Worked. Nobody earned a nickel. It was just printed out of thin air like a magician act does in Vegas.

It was the Common Taxpayer (and his great grand children) who came to the rescue of the economic system.

The Capitalists had polluted every banking facility in the universe with worthless paper and 600 Trillion in derivatives and another 300 Trillion in Toxic Assets.

The Capitalists have no shame at all.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I gotta ask again .....

When Bill Gates reviews his stock portfolio, how did he earn all that wealth?
The clown was bankrupt when the virus arrived on our shores. His stocks were worthless.

So,tell me just how hard Billy Gates and the Boys worked to earn all that value in the stock market in just 120 days?

He earned nothing. Tax Payers propped him up and made him whole again.
Poor Folks want the same deal that Bill Gates and Buffett just got.
The poor are willing and promise to work just as hard as Gates and The Clowns did to become whole again.

Poor Folks want a Debt Jubilee




__





debt jubilee - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

5Lgreenback said:


> Thats only true to a point, say for upper middle class to fairly well off category. Very wealthy people have the means and resources to get creative with their earnings to hide income and find write offs in all kinds of ways, legally or otherwise.


I don't believe that is true for those who aren't breaking the law.
Please show me how, I've never heard of the secret "super rich, no tax" credit on our tax forms. Can you show tell me what line number it is on the Schedule 1?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> The Capitalists gave us nothing ..... Zero.


As you sit in your capitalist home, on a capitalist invention complaining about them.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

If your house was built or purchased before the 2007/2008 financial crisis, then the capitalists worked hard for it.

But anything of value since the crash was just magic. Nobody worked for it.
It was kind of like free.
Rich Folks picked and harvested 10 trillion or more dollars from the money tree and then just promised to pay interest for the next 38 thousand years or so.
Very Simple Ordeal. No hard work at all.

I guess the money trees don;t grow on poor streets.

Poor Folks want a Money Tree.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> As you sit in your capitalist home, on a capitalist invention complaining about them.


I am stating "Fact" in the form of a "Complaint".

It is not a Pure Capitalist System.

It is a U.S. Capitalist System. 
It is this which I find complaint with.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> As you sit in your capitalist home, on a capitalist invention complaining about them.


Socialists think wealth is magically created from unicorns and pixie dust and is then available for all to share.

Then someone who actually did all the work and took all the risk has the nerve to say "no, you can't have my money" they cry that it's unfair. The reality is that nothing is more unfair that someone thinking that they are entitled to the fruits of someone else's labour.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I don't believe that is true for those who aren't breaking the law.
> Please show me how, I've never heard of the secret "super rich, no tax" credit on our tax forms. Can you show tell me what line number it is on the Schedule 1?



Same as when my broke friends buy new trucks for their dog & pony businesses because they can just write it off. They get mad when I lol. I know better than to try explain things to them.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Prairie Guy said:


> Socialists think wealth is magically created from unicorns and pixie dust and is then available for all to share.


You have yet to reply to my question .......

The complete world was bankrupt in 2007-2008 financial crisis. Billy Gates and The Clowns had lost all the value they held in the stock Market. They were broke.
How hard did Billy Gates and Buffett have to work to recouperate or recover the lost value within their portfolios?
What type of work was that?

When the virus arrived upon the shores of North America,the complete world was bankrupt
How hard did the U.S. Capitalists work to create the wealth which has returned to the stock market in the past 120 days?

Nobody worked for anything.

Get Real. The U.S. Capitalists just shook a money tree and grabbed what money fell to the ground.

Quit telling me how smart and successful the U.S. Capitalist is.

They just own a printing press.

The only possible work involved was to keep the printing press well oiled.

In 2007 and 2008 the U.S. Capitalist's polluted every bank vault in the universe and drove the world into bankruptcy with 600 Trillion in Toxic Assets. The U.S. Capitalists awoke the following morning, and dashed over to the Federal Reserve and created money out of thin air and proclaimed that they were "Rich" again.

The Capitalists have no shame at all.

They enter the Federal Reserve and print Trillions and promise to pay a ficticious interest rate for the next 37 thousand years.

How much work Did Billy Gates need to do in order to accomplish that?

I think you need to quit playing the game called "Stupid" and answer the question I pose here.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

calm said:


> <snip>And the very first thing is that Citizen United has to be ruled to be illegal.
> Google Term - Citizen United
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that Citizens United planted the seeds of destruction for the US democracy.

But I think you need to be sensitive to the middle class who need 10 years of high earnings before retiring. 

I also think elected representatives should be limited in their annual earning while representing their constituents from anything but their personal savings before being elected.

Yes the system is broken!


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

Eder said:


> Same as when my broke friends buy new trucks for their dog & pony businesses because they can just write it off. They get mad when I lol. I know better than to try explain things to them.


One of many ways but of course Mr Matt is just playing dumb.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

No Good News concerning the virus and the market crashes.

The planned "Return To Work" needs to be cut back.

The virus is too active and placing too much stress on the medical system.

Is the Federal Reserve going to shake the money tree and grab another 10 Trillion?

The rest of the world will gasp.

I think that when all is said and done, we will find that it is our public pension systems which will take the hit and not Billy Gates and The Clowns.
Billy Gates is selling what he can to the Pension Funds.

They gotta hire at least 500 thousand test/trace people. Hire the same amount of people that it takes to perform or carry out a census. They need to be trained and completely equipped.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> No Good News concerning the virus and the market crashes.
> 
> The planned "Return To Work" needs to be cut back.


If you don't work, how will you eat?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually there is much good news about the virus and many new treatments.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Eder said:


> Actually there is much good news about the virus and many new treatments.


Oh! Lots of good news is right. but the news offfered to my ears is inconsequential.
The bottom line is that the virus is too virulent and returning to work is at least 6 months away.
With the virus being this active means no opening of schools and people need daycare to be able to go to work.
America might need to stay 80% inactive until s real positive event happens.
I see no positive developments on the horizon.
And, if you live in a city and have investments in city living, yuh gotta think how long it might be before employees can safely ride the subway again. I can't see anybody wanting to wait around for that to happen. Money is going to leave the cities.

There will be no normal unti people can be packed into subway cars like sardines again.
People are not going to smell the armpits of other passengers without knowing the trip is virus free.
Passengers need serious training on how to properly wear and fit a mask to the face.

Maybe invest in a firm manufacturing bee suits.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

High income people pay a large % of the total income tax, but that is only one source of government revenue.

It is the millions of Canadians who pay the HST, licensing fees, hydro and water surcharges, municipal taxes, gas taxes etc. etc......who pay the bills.

The math is simple, as demonstrated when the government gives a small amount to a lot of people.........like the OAS.

It costs about $25 billion a year to give seniors a maximum of $600 a month. It costs a lot to give a little.

The same is true for collecting revenue, but in reverse. The millions of Canadians provide the vast majority of the government revenue.

I also suspect the vast majority of wealthy people don't create jobs. They use their money to make more money.

Their money is often taxed at a lower rate than employment income. Just the way it is, but I suspect that is about to change.

I suspect the capital gains tax will return to the lifetime capital gains exemption and anything above that would be taxed like earned income.

Older people will remember when the lifetime capital gains exemption was $100,000.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that the Ruling Class is going to be forced to give everybody a debt jubilee just like was done to the Rich Folks with the bailout.
The lower Class wants to breathe again.
They need a debt jubilee just like what just happened to the Rich Folks with the bail out.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Income tax comprises 49% of overall government revenues.

If the top 20% of earners pay 65% of the income taxes, as claimed by the Fraser Institute below, they pay 65% of 49%.

_Specifically, the top 20 *percent* pays nearly two-thirds of all income *taxes* (64.4 *percent*) while earning approximately half of all income (49.1 *percent*). _

So, basically about 30% of overall revenue collected by the government. It is hardly the dire scenario offered by conservative lobby groups.

High earners use services that derive from the 70% of revenue paid by everyone else, despite high earners receiving 49.1% of all income.

I would think that high earners are doing very well in Canada.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/tax-dollars-1.4545415


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

sags said:


> High income people pay a large % of the total income tax, but that is only one source of government revenue.
> 
> It is the millions of Canadians who pay the HST, licensing fees, hydro and water surcharges, municipal taxes, gas taxes etc. etc......who pay the bills.


High income people also pay all of that.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yes they do also contribute to those revenue streams, but their small number dictates they provide a small % of that revenue.

The bulk of those revenues are paid by Canadians who aren't high income earners.

If lobby groups are going to compare the contributions of high income earners versus other Canadians, they have to look at more than income taxes.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I just read this story about America applying economic sanctions against the International Criminal Court (ICC).








International court condemns Trump sanctions order


The International Criminal Court (ICC) has condemned President Trump’s executive order sanctioning court officials investigating alleged war crimes by American troops in Afghanistan.Trump on Thursd…




thehill.com





That action is very-very significant.

America is making the claim that it is America who owns the patent on the "Right To Justice" in this universe.

America purchased this patent on justice with Greenbacks which were printed out of thin air with just a simple shake of the Money Tree at the Federal Reserve..

America is saying "We Answer To Nobody".

Just like Guantanamo and the Abu Ghraib scandals.
(YouTube Video)





And, if you don't like it, America will nuke yuh.

More than 192 Non-NATO member countries at the U.N. are not gonna let this happen without shaming and detailing the hypocrisy of power being projected across the world.

A huge hit into the prestige of America and the Greenback.

What was the motive?

Some person in Israel walked up to a property owner in Palestine with a bible in one hand and a gun in the other hand ....... there are claims that his bible shows that his people once lived in that house 2 thousand years ago. And the property owner is told to pack his bags.

And the world watches on ....


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

R.I.P exorbitant privilege?
Max and Stacy discuss the conspiracy theorists now promising the world will end on the 21st of June. In light of stock market investors going euphoric for bankrupt, soon to be dead companies, could this set a new parabolic rally in motion? Max talks to James Turk of Goldmoney.com about the end of the “exorbitant privilege.” Is it here? Yale economist Stephen Roach sees the collapse of the dollar, so could hyperinflation happen?
RT - Keiser Report
Host Max Keiser and Stacy Herbert interview James Turk
June 16, 2020
(YouTube Video)





A Crash in the Dollar Is Coming
The world is having serious doubts about the once widely accepted presumption of American exceptionalism.
By Stephen Roach
June 08, 2020








A Crash in the Dollar Is Coming


The world is having serious doubts about the once widely accepted presumption of American exceptionalism.




www.bloomberg.com





How the Coming Crash in the Dollar Will Unfold
The argument that there is no alternative to the U.S. currency makes little sense.
By Stephen Roach
June 14, 2020








How the Coming Crash in the Dollar Will Unfold


The argument that there is no alternative to the U.S. currency makes little sense.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

@calm I understand where you're coming from, but have you considered that you might be getting a little over-enthusiastic (too excited) about this kind of thing?

Things might not play out this way. I agree it's possible, but the US dollar may remain a world reserve currency.

Maybe you're reading some of this at ZeroHedge. This is a bit of a Russian propaganda site which runs endless stories about how America is going to collapse any moment. RT is also Russian state owned and spends a lot of time dumping on the USA as well.

Just beware that some of the people peddling these kinds of stories have ulterior motives as well.

The gold crowd is another group with ulterior motives. Many of their big personalities are associated with mining companies or investment houses that have a gold focus, so they have a direct monetary interest in exciting the public about "the end of the Dollar" and how gold is going to go to the moon. It lets them issue more shares and increase their funds under management, increasing money they make from fees.

Everything you describe is possible, but there is uncertainty in how all of this will play out. My guess is that the US will remain a very powerful and wealthy country for the coming decades. And I think there's about 70% chance the US Dollar will remain stable.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

james4beach said:


> @calm I understand where you're coming from, but have you considered that you might be getting a little over-enthusiastic (too excited) about this kind of thing?


Yes. Most certainly.

I knew when I posted Keiser that he would be dismissed as an expert.
I think Keiser is most entertaining and humoured when demeaning and mocking the U.S. Capitalist System.

Because somebody in Russia spent a measley 100 thousand dollars and bought some FaceBook advertisements during the 2016 election campaign.
And I can't handle ZeroHedge. Too much conspiracy like Global Research is now.

I think and hope all day long that the views I hold are completely wrong, because I live in Ontario.
What I see into the future scares me. Living through a collapse of empire would be a pretty dismal living.
But, I think it is my (our) fuiture in the Northern Hemisphere.

There were two major articles (Bloomberg) by Samuel Roach that express my most pertinent views. Stephen Roach is not a Russian source.

I have not began began buying survival food supplies.
I have only placed about 25 percent of my own personal wealth into gold.
Other than that, I live quite well or normal as most people are doing.

I will easily admit to the fact that my thirst for global news events is insatiable and almost an obsession with me. I probably spend about 4 or 5 hours per day reading many-many articles and commentaries. I have done this or lived this fashion of lifestyle for a lifetime.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

As per my many posts here ...... Most times they happen when I have downloaded a film/documentary to view offline
I edit and recode each download using Camtasia Studio.
When the download is processing ......
I type about 90 mistakes per minute, so arriving here at this website and write about my views of world events is not hard work for me. Very little effort. I got the typing skills.

But if you were telling me to quit ..... I would. I don't want to personally offend anyone.
Especially you ....You got 14 thousand posts and shows me that you have been around this site for a long time.
So, I would quit my contributions here if you were to suggest it to me,


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

calm said:


> But if you were telling me to quit ..... I would. I don't want to personally offend anyone.
> Especially you ....You got 14 thousand posts and shows me that you have been around this site for a long time.
> So, I would quit my contributions here if you were to suggest it to me,


Not at all, your posts are welcome and interesting


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Calm, I think you are not afraid to say what you believe but you are also wiling to hear opposing views. That is what I liked here originally. The forum has a few dominant posters but it is easy to skip over them looking for new ideas.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The Trump administration is suing former national security advisor.

Trump is trying to stop the publication of Bolton's upcoming book. The book has already been printed and distributed around the world.

And some stuff from the book, according to the BBC:



> *'Oh, are you a nuclear power?'*
> Among other things, Mr Trump is alleged to have been unaware that the UK was a nuclear power.
> 
> Britain's atomic deterrent came up during a meeting with Theresa May in 2018, when it was mentioned by one of the then-prime minister's officials.
> ...


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Who fact checked the book?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Who fact checked the book?


I think the legal liability to a charge of libel would have guided the book publishers.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

kcowan said:


> I think the legal liability to a charge of libel would have guided the book publishers.


You think wrong. Publishers are not legally responsible for content.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The problem for Trump is there are a lot of people who were high level in the White House who are saying the same things.

Are Anthony Scaramucci, Rex Tillerson, General Kelly, General Mattison, John Bolton, Michael Cohen, and others all lying ?

Were all the witnesses at the Impeachment trial all lying ? Even former AG Jeff Sessions is sparring with Trump on Twitter.

At some point, Republicans have to accept the fact that Trump is incapable of the Presidency and must be removed.

It appears that support for Trump has faded away, and even Republicans are seeking to remove him.

Long time Republicans are speaking out against Trump. Mitt Romney, Colin Powell and others are coming forward.

The Lincoln Project is a group of long time Republicans running advertisements against Trump.

Trump's days in office are running out.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think Trump is threatening to sue Bolton just to keep the guy from testifying before some committee in congress, not because of the book itself.
This lawsuit today tells us that Trump will not allow Bolton to sit with congress. (Just as with impeachment.)


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Toronto reports 86 new cases of COVID-19 as TTC approves plan to make face masks mandatory
Transit riders will have to wear face coverings when on the TTC starting July 2nd
CBC News
Jun 17, 2020

On its subways, the TTC has placed signs on seats to encourage physical distancing amid COVID-19.

With 2 out of 3 seats in a subway car being "Restricted" is bankruptcy for the TTC.
Bankruptcy to the downtown core of Toronto.
I have read that San Francisco and Los Angeles are operating at only 30% capacity.
Public transit is asking city council for a bail-out.

Photo:


https://i.cbc.ca/1.5616626.1592430736!/fileImage/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/original_1180/ttc-subway-with-covid-19-signs.jpg



Best case scenario (Unless there is a miracle) is vaccine in 6 months and then add another 6 months to stick a needle into human arms.

For the next year at least, the lights are going to be pretty dim in the two largest cities within Canada. (Toronto, Montreal)


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

In America you have the right to slash up and/or commit suicide wihout wearing a mask ...... It is in the constitution


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Best case scenario (Unless there is a miracle) is vaccine in 6 months and then add another 6 months to stick a needle into human arms.


Please support that claim with a source.
I think you just made up a number, since most officials are saying 12-18 months at the soonest, and we're only about 2-3 months in on that timeline.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> Please support that claim with a source.


.
I know that most people are claiming a year to 18 months.
I just mentioned best case scenario of 12 months. That was best case scenario or the bottom line or the minimum.

I firmly believe that it may take 2 years from today.
I chose a one year scenario to kind of describe how desperate people are going to become when living in a large city for the next year. The year after that is up in the air, but no doubt much worse than the first year.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe this is my Friday night optimism talking, but I think humans are very adaptable. It's pretty amazing what we can get used to doing.

We can get used to wearing masks all the time. I already basically do!

We can get used to avoiding large gatherings, and avoiding crowds in the office.

I think the situation can be managed, as long as there's good buy-in and participation from the public.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

james4beach said:


> Maybe this is my Friday night optimism talking, but I think humans are very adaptable. It's pretty amazing what we can get used to doing.


.
If the rate of infection remains at what it is today, what capacity do you think that the TTC will be operating at in December or 6 months from now?

I suspect that the reason our views may vary widely is because you own stocks and I do not.
If my scenario is correct, then there should be nobody investing in stocks at this time.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

james4beach said:


> The Trump administration is suing former national security advisor.
> 
> Trump is trying to stop the publication of Bolton's upcoming book. The book has already been printed and distributed around the world.
> 
> And some stuff from the book, according to the BBC:


Bolton is always hellbent on creating war


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> .
> If the rate of infection remains at what it is today, what capacity do you think that the TTC will be operating at in December or 6 months from now?
> 
> I suspect that the reason our views may vary widely is because you own stocks and I do not.
> If my scenario is correct, then there should be nobody investing in stocks at this time.


Why should nobody invest in stocks?
Do you really think the present value, of every single stock is actually $0?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> Why should nobody invest in stocks?
> Do you really think the present value, of every single stock is actually $0?


.
As I review history, when the USSR collapsed as an empire, it was not total slash-up time.
There was huge economic damage. Social programs disappeared. Bankruptcies. Suicides. Alcoholism.
A total reset of the economy and culture.

Same kind of thing is going to happen in North America.

During the Great Depression, there was some success too. But, the damage to the culture and people was huge.

America declared bankruptcy twice in 10 years because America is unable to compete with Chinese banking.
Twice in the past 10 years America had to print trillions just to compete with the Chinese.
To compete with China, America needs banks that are "Too Big To Fail".

The U.S. Capitalist System is now a failed and bankrupt economic system.

If I had cash to store I would be buying physical gold and/or land.

I hope I answered your question.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> .
> As I review history, when the USSR collapsed as an empire, it was not total slash-up time.
> There was huge economic damage. Social programs disappeared. Bankruptcies. Suicides. Alcoholism.
> A total reset of the economy and culture.
> ...


No you didn't answer my question. 
I asked if you really thought every single stock was worth $0.
Given that during all those examples there were stocks with a positive return, I guess your answer is, no some are clearly worth buying at the right price, even today.

Secondly when did the USA declare bankruptcy? I don't recall this ever happening.
Secondly "Chinese banking", you realize that the Chinese economy and banking/political system is in shambles right?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> No you didn't answer my question.


.
I told you that the American Dollar has no value. Dollars are being given away for free. When something is given away free, how is there value in that?
If you sell your stock today for U.S. Dollars, then you got nothing of any value. Sell your stock for gold and you may retain some value.

2007-2008 bailout ---- and now this most recent bailout.
That was a system bankruptcy.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> .
> I told you that the American Dollar has no value. Dollars are being given away for free. When something is given away free, how is there value in that?
> If you sell your stock today for U.S. Dollars, then you got nothing of any value. Sell your stock for gold and you may retain some value.
> 
> ...


The American dollar has value, dollars aren't being given away for free.
If you have unwanted US dollars that you believe are worthless, I suggest you donate them to charity.

I don't understand your definition of bankruptcy. 
Being bankrupt is being unable to pay ones debts.
The US government continues to pay their debts, therefore they are not bankrupt.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> The American dollar has value, dollars aren't being given away for free.


We both honour the same God .... But we just go to a different church.
Keep Smilin', and don't let your mouse byte yuh!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> We both honour the same God .... But we just go to a different church.
> Keep Smilin', and don't let your mouse byte yuh!


There is no data to suggest we "honour the same God".

This is like those crazy people who claim "all religions/cultures are equal".
Sorry no they're not all the same.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

US dollars absolutely have value. I know this because if I have a pile of USD, I can easily convert it to very tangible and useful things like housing, food, and other goods.

Same is true of CAD, EUR, CHF, JPY (even though Japan has been stimulating for many years).

I understand the concern that aggressive money-printing destroys currency, and it may in the long term. But as of today, all of these major currencies (including the US Dollar) still have value.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

In an earlier post, I mentioned that just prior to the collapse of American Empire, Israel would take center stage.........

Bolton forewarns Israel on US policy shifts:

"Bolton comes up at this point with some practical advice to Israel to prepare for the uncertain times ahead. He told Israel’s Army Radio, “I think the next few months are an optimal time for Israel to act in its own national security interests.” Put differently, in the interim period from now, Israel should do what it takes to safeguard its interests.








Bolton forewarns Israel on US policy shifts - Indian Punchline


Former US National Security Advisor John Bolton said Israel should act now ahead of US election to strengthen its security interests. The former US National Security Advisor John Bolton is a paradox in some ways — an extreme right winger with working class background, an outlier like Richard...



indianpunchline.com




---------------
Here is my view on what may happen within the next 6 months.

Israel must become a full member of NATO prior walking away from the United Nations. Israel will find it continuously difficult to ignore U.N. resolutions against the Jewish State and when push comes to shove, Israel will walk away from the U.N.. The race is on for Israel to complete the creation of “Facts On The Ground” with settlements. Because what the facts are at the moment Israel walks away from the UN, are the facts of international law and where Possession is 9/10ths of the Law.

NATO and Israel have been holding joint military exercises since 2004.

Israel and NATO became “Partners” in the fight against terror on March 07, 2013. The Israel-NATO Brussels protocol obligates NATO to come to the rescue of Israel under the doctrine of collective security, were the security of Israel to be threatened. Prior to this agreement, Israel was operating under the [NATO] Mediterranean Dialogue (Observer status), which was created in 1994.

And one final point .... Israel must also “Change The Facts On The Ground” as per Gaza. At the moment, Israel has no “Land Coast” .... Without the Lands of Gaza, Israel has no rights to gas deposits off the coast and thus complicates further interests within the Mediterranean Sea. (Greece/Cyprus as an example.)

Gaza Marine Natural Gas Deposits
Press TV – Energy World – London
Host Amanda Burt interviews Peter Eyre
January 30, 2009
(YouTube Video)





And as it is, everything Israel has done since 1948 is totally legal.... Israel will claim that it must be legal or it would not of been accepted (or remained) as an abiding member in good standing within the United Nations for such a lengthy period of time.

And who is gonna argue? Who has the “International Power” to force implementation of any decisions made by a discarded United Nations?

I believe that “Negotiations” is a stalling tactic and that when push comes to shove, Israel will walk away from the United Nations and walk away and ignore any United Nations resolutions which would be critical of Israel and the Facts On The Ground.

In fact, Israel has made or stated this point many times.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

This huge explosion in Lebanon is a very significant event.
If this attack is shown to be purposely carried out and not faulty storage, huge hassels.
In the background, Israel is attacking sites inside Syria trying to prevent a land route From Iran through Syria/Lebanon to the Mediterranean Sea,

This land route is also tied into the Chinese Silk Road projects.




__





Chinese Silk Road - Google Search






www.google.com





Maybe that is why Gold is up a hundred bucks.

Hezbolah has multi thousands of bombs. Multi-Thousands.
Hezboah is able to hit anywhere inside Israel in the blink of an eye. 
They could strike Israeli nuclear power plants and contaminate any resemblance of Israel.

Israel is in huge political turmoil right now.
And the prime minister has made claim to the Golan Heights inside Syria.

World War II kind of started the same way.

The American Jewish Congress declared a "Holy War" against Germany and encouraged a boycott of German products on March 12, 1933. A mere 3 years into Great Depression or after the crash of 1929. "Holy War" is the exact term used by Samuel Untermyer at the time.








Samuel Untermyer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The March 24, 1933 issue of The Daily Express of London described how Jewish leaders, in combination with powerful international Jewish financial interests, had launched a boycott of Germany for the express purpose of crippling her already precarious economy in the hope of bringing down the new Hitler regime.

Despite all this, the leaders of the Jewish community refused to relent. On March 27 there were simultaneous protest rallies at Madison Square Garden, in Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia, Baltimore, Cleveland and 70 other locations. The New York rally was broadcast worldwide. The bottom line is that "the New Germany" was declared to be an enemy of Jewish interests and thus needed to be economically strangled. This was before Hitler decided to boycott Jewish goods.

Today ..... Israel is lining up at the doors of Palestinian owned houses and properties and telling the the Middle East that the bible shows that Jews lived there 2000 years ago and thus Jewish Folks own it. (Get Out! Move!)


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

This report by author Richard Silverstein is yet to be confirmed. It is not corroborated by other press reports.

BREAKING: Israel Bombed Beirut
By Richard Silverstein
August 04, 2020


https://www.richardsilverstein.com/2020/08/04/breaking-israel-bombed-beirut



Why Israel Is Probably Not Responsible For The Beirut Explosion
By Michael Peck
August 04, 2020








Why Israel Is Probably Not Responsible For The Beirut Explosion


Despite years of clashes, including a war in 2006, both Israel and Hezbollah have recently made clear that neither wants war – at least for now.




www.forbes.com





This story from a week ago ....

How Iran and Hezbollah trapped Israel into staring down 150,000 rockets on its border that it can only counter at a terrible cost
-- Israel this week sent more units to reinforce its northern border with Lebanon, which bristles with rockets and missiles from the Iranian proxy group Hezbollah.
-- Tensions there threw light on a long-standing dynamic which Israeli sources told Insider is a trap their leaders effectively walked into.
-- Over decades Hezbollah has augmented and reinforced positions on the border — now with some 150,000 rockets — that Israel's military would struggle to remove.
-- Israel can neither accept the threat the weapons pose, nor commit to the expenditure and bloodshed required to clear them out — leading to an uncomfortable stand-off.
By Mitch Prothero
July 31, 2020








How Iran and Hezbollah trapped Israel into staring down 150,000 rockets on its border that it can only counter at a terrible cost


"It's a nice trap... and I am afraid our leadership spent the last 30 years just blindly walking into it," one former IDF official told Insider.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

When I used explosives in an underground mine, we used to use this type of product.
Nitrate (fertilizer) and diesel fuel. It had to be packed hard in the holes in order to explode, so it was blown into the holes with compressed air.

You could butt your cigarette out in the stuff.
You could drop it down a 50 foot slide.
We handled it and stored it as if it was sacks of sugar.
I have even derailed an underground train and bags of this type of explosive were squished between the rock walls and the train.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

This very lengthy article (9,000 words) debates the identical thesis that I mentioned ......

Earlier Post #110








The Collapse Of The American Empire


. If the rate of infection remains at what it is today, what capacity do you think that the TTC will be operating at in December or 6 months from now? I suspect that the reason our views may vary widely is because you own stocks and I do not. If my scenario is correct, then there should be...




www.canadianmoneyforum.com





The Anger Campaign Against China
It shouldn’t be a secret, though it still seems to be, that neither of the two World Wars were started (or desired) by Germany, but were the creation of a group of European Zionist Jews with the stated intent of the total destruction of Germany.
However, that thesis is not the purpose of this essay and I will not expand on it here, but the content should prove to the average reader that World War I certainly fits this description. 
The main purpose of this essay is to demonstrate not only that ‘history repeats itself’ but that the history being repeated today is a mass grooming of the Western world’s people (but most especially Americans) in preparation for World War III – which I believe is now imminent.
By Larry Romanoff
August 06, 2020








The Anger Campaign Against China


Introduction It shouldn't be a secret, though it still seems to be, that neither of the two World Wars were started (or desired) by Germany, but were the creation of a group of European Zionist Jews with the stated intent of the total destruction of Germany. However, that thesis is not the...



www.unz.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Playing Hardball .....

US Senator Ted Cruz together with Senators Tom Cotton and Ron Johnson have threatened the management of Mukran Port in Germany, involved in the Nord Stream 2 project with “financial destruction”, if they continue their work on the venture.
August 06, 2020




__





Nord Stream 2 project - Google Search






www.google.com





Document exposes new US plot to overthrow Nicaragua’s elected socialist gov’t
A disturbing new document outlines plans for a US regime-change scheme against Nicaragua’s elected leftist government, overseen by USAID, to bring about a “market economy” and a purge of Sandinistas.
The document details the creation of a new “task order” called Responsive Assistance in Nicaragua (RAIN) and its plan for “Nicaragua’s transition to democracy” – a euphemism for removing the leftist Sandinista Front for National Liberation (known commonly by the Spanish acronym FSLN) from power.
By Ben Norton
August 04, 2020
(PDF Document)


https://s3.amazonaws.com/rlp680/files/uploads/2020/07/31/aid-mayo-2020-ingles.pdf



Has anybody read this book?

Confessions of an Economic Hit Man
John Perkins started and stopped writing Confessions of an Economic Hit Man four times over 20 years. He says he was threatened and bribed in an effort to kill the project, but after 9/11 he finally decided to go through with this expose of his former professional life. Perkins, a former chief economist at Boston strategic-consulting firm Chas. T. Main, says he was an "economic hit man" for 10 years, helping U.S. intelligence agencies and multinationals cajole and blackmail foreign leaders into serving U.S. foreign policy and awarding lucrative contracts to American business. "Economic hit men (EHMs) are highly paid professionals who cheat countries around the globe out of trillions of dollars," Perkins writes. Confessions of an Economic Hit Man is an extraordinary and gripping tale of intrigue and dark machinations. Think John Le Carré, except it's a true story.
Perkins writes that his economic projections cooked the books Enron-style to convince foreign governments to accept billions of dollars of loans from the World Bank and other institutions to build dams, airports, electric grids, and other infrastructure he knew they couldn't afford. The loans were given on condition that construction and engineering contracts went to U.S. companies. Often, the money would simply be transferred from one bank account in Washington, D.C., to another one in New York or San Francisco. The deals were smoothed over with bribes for foreign officials, but it was the taxpayers in the foreign countries who had to pay back the loans. When their governments couldn't do so, as was often the case, the U.S. or its henchmen at the World Bank or International Monetary Fund would step in and essentially place the country in trusteeship, dictating everything from its spending budget to security agreements and even its United Nations votes. It was, Perkins writes, a clever way for the U.S. to expand its "empire" at the expense of Third World citizens.
By John Perkins
December 27, 2005








John Perkins (author) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

2,750 tons of Ammonium Nitrate stored at warehouse 12 at Beirut harbour a few hours before the explosion while a blacksmith was working at a few centimetres from the AN bags lying on the floor since 2014. 

Photo:


https://i1.wp.com/ejmagnier.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/EenHhUwWoAED58l-1.png



The Beirut Explosion: Who is responsible?
By Elijah J. Magnier 
Aigist 07, 2020








The Beirut Explosion: Who is responsible?


2,750 tons of Ammonium Nitrate stored at warehouse 12 at Beirut harbour a few hours before the explosion while a blacksmith was working at a few centimetres from the AN bags lying on the floor sinc…




ejmagnier.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

“…I find it very strange that the Russian born businessman abandoned this shipment. Was that the plan all along? To park fertilizer in the Beirut port to be exploited later on by Israel? Is this Russian born businessman working for Israel? Is he Jewish by any chance..?”

As for this “Russian businessman” perhaps being Jewish, his name GRECHUSHKIN occurs on the Consolidated Jewish Surname Index




__





Jewish Genealogy and Avotaynu






www.avotaynu.com





Prime Minister Netanyahu tweeted , in the present tense: “We hit a cell and now we hit the dispatchers. We will do what is necessary in order to defend ourselves. I suggest to all of them, including Hezbollah, to consider this.”

Captain astonished that his ship delivered Beirut explosive
When Boris Prokoshev, a former sea captain spending his retirement years in a Russian village, woke up and found an email saying a ship he once commanded had carried the ammonium nitrate that blew up swathes of Beirut, he was astonished.
By Daria Litvinova
August 06, 2020








Captain astonished that his ship delivered Beirut explosive


MOSCOW (AP) — When Boris Prokoshev, a former sea captain spending his retirement years in a Russian village, woke up and found an email saying a ship he once commanded had carried the ammonium nitrate that blew up swathes of Beirut, he was astonished...




apnews.com





Who Profits from the Beirut Blast?
Making the case that the explosion resulted from an attack
....The port and even a great deal of the devastated city, in the medium term, can be quickly and professionally rebuilt by Chinese investment. The Chinese are specialists in port construction and management.
....The Lebanese lira may have collapsed; most Lebanese may be completely broke; and now Beirut is semi-devastated. That may be the straw breaking the camel’s back – releasing the camel to the freedom of finally retracing its steps back to Asia along the New Silk Roads.
By Pepe Escobar
August 07, 2020








Who profits from the Beirut blast?


Making the case that the explosion resulted from an attack



www.unz.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I thought that this was a pretty good read.

America’s Death March
Regardless of the outcome, the election will not stop the rise of hypernationalism, crisis cults and other signs of an empire's terminal decline.

*T*he terminal decline of the United States will not be solved by elections. The political rot and depravity will continue to eat away at the soul of the nation, spawning what anthropologists call crisis cults — movements led by demagogues that prey on an unbearable psychological and financial distress. 
These crisis cults, already well established among followers of the Christian Right and Donald Trump, peddle magical thinking and an infantilism that promises — in exchange for all autonomy — prosperity, a return to a mythical past, order and security. 
By Chris Hedges
August 10, 2020








Chris Hedges: America’s Death March


Regardless of the outcome, the election will not stop the rise of hypernationalism, crisis cults and other signs of an empire’s terminal decline.




scheerpost.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I thought that this commentary provided much information as to the Rise Of China on the world stage.

Whose Century Is It?
Don’t Ask Donald Trump
Facts speak for themselves. Nearly unscathed by the 2008-2009 global recession, China displaced Japan as the world’s second largest economy in August 2010. In 2012, with $3.87 trillion worth of imports and exports, it overtook the U.S. total of $3.82 trillion, elbowing it out of a position it had held for 60 years as the number one cross-border trading nation worldwide.
By the end of 2014, China’s gross domestic product, as measured by purchasing power parity, was $17.6 trillion, slightly exceeding the $17.4 trillion of the United States, which had been the globe’s largest economy since 1872.
In 2019, for the first time since figures for patents were compiled in 1978, the U.S. failed to file for the largest number of them. According to the World Intellectual Property Organization, China filed applications for 58,990 patents and the United States 57,840. 
In addition, for the third year in a row, the Chinese high-tech corporation Huawei Technologies Company, with 4,144 patents, was well ahead of U.S.-based Qualcomm (2,127). Among educational institutions, the University of California maintained its top rank with 470 published applications, but Tsinghua University ranked second with 265. Of the top five universities in the world, three were Chinese.
By Dilip Hiro
August 18, 2020




__





Whose Century Is It?


For the Trump administration’s senior officials, it’s been open season on bashing China. If you need an example, think of the president’s blame game about “the invisible Chinese virus” as it spreads wildly




www.tomdispatch.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Definitive Eurasian Alliance Is Closer Than You Think

Comparing China’s economic velocity now with the US is like comparing a Maserati Gran Turismo Sport (with a V8 Ferrari engine) with a Toyota Camry. China, proportionately, holds a larger reservoir of very well educated young generations; an accelerated rural-urban migration; increased poverty eradication; more savings; a cultural sense of deferred gratification; more – Confucianist – social discipline; and infinitely more respect for the rationally educated mind. The process of China increasingly trading with itself will be more than enough to keep the necessary sustainable development momentum going.

....the Russian government is invested in consolidating the definitive Eurasian alliance, uniting Germany, Russia and China.

“the only thing holding back Germany is that they can expect to lose their car exports to the US and more, but I tell them that can happen right away because of the dollar-euro exchange rate, with the euro becoming more expensive.”

....if Germany would ever lose its Russian source of oil and natural gas, coupled with the Strait of Hormuz shut down by Iran in the event of an American attack, the German economy might simply collapse.
By Pepe Escobar
August 26, 2020








Definitive Eurasian alliance is closer than you think


We have seen how China is meticulously planning all its crucial geopolitical and geoeconomic moves all the way to 2030 and beyond. What you are about to read next comes from a series of private, multilateral discussions among intel analysts, and may helpfully design the contours of the Big...



www.unz.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

“If WeChat is banned, then there will be no reason why Chinese shall keep iPhone and Apple products,” Foreign Ministry spokesman Zhao Lijan tweeted on Thursday, sharing a video from his most recent press conference, where he accused the US administration of “piracy” over a ban on the chat app ordered earlier this month.

Zhao said he was aware of a survey, conducted by Chinese social media platform Weibo, which showed that about 95 percent of respondents would ditch their iPhone if WeChat ends up on a US blacklist. WeChat has more than 1.2 billion active users, most of them located in China. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299017173713555457


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I found this interview worth an interest ....

The “controlled” demolition of the American Empire

An empire is at its most dangerous when it’s failing. With less and less to lose, it continues to try to do the impossible by doubling down on past mistakes. 
But history tells us that empires fall from within. If so, technically, how does a modern empire meet its inevitable fate?
Author Charlie Robinson joins host Ross Ashcroft to discuss the fall of the American Empire.
RT - Renegade Inc
Host Ross Ashcroft interviews Charlie Robinson
(Flash Video)








The “controlled” demolition of the American Empire


An empire is at its most dangerous when it’s failing With less and less to lose, it continues to try to do the impossible by doubling down on past mistakes




www.rt.com


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

calm said:


> But history tells us that empires fall from within. If so, technically, how does a modern empire meet its inevitable fate?


They all fall by moving too far left. No society has ever failed by moving tot he right.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I am so far left that I made sure to place a huge NDP sign in my front yard.
Plus, I made the carpenter cut some length off one of the posts just so the sign would lean to the left too.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The IMF is talking about a new Bretton Woods "Moment" and where China is #1 Economic Power.
A World digital currency.
International Monetary Fund - IMF
Washington, DC
By Kristalina Georgieva
October 15, 2020
Transcript:








A New Bretton Woods Moment


"We can do better than build back the pre-pandemic world – we can build forward to a world that is more resilient, sustainable, and inclusive." - Kristalina Georgieva



www.imf.org





------------------
Update

All my life I was told that any (no matter how small) an exposure, radiation was a threat to my health. But they say what is happening in Japan is safe. 

Japan has not yet invented a robot which can enter the excessive temperatures and radioactivity. They need to remove hundreds of fuel rods which are dangling in the air. Water is being sprayed to keep the fuel rods cooled.

This has been going on now since March 11, 2011.
This is just the water they collected off the ground. Imagine just how much has entered the atmosphere as steam and returned to earth as rain, after 11 long years?

Meanwhile, Japan has approved dumping .....

Currently, roughly 1.7 million tons of the substance are stored in water tanks, but by the end (or in the worst case, by summer) of 2022, there will be no free storage space left. Since the three exploded reactors are far from dismantling, TEPCO, the operator of the damaged nuclear power plant, demands that the problem of contaminated water be addressed immediately.

The Japanese government calls the stored water “treated water” because it has been treated to take it below the threshold level of 62 types of radioactive substances (not including tritium), but in September 2018, a study of 890,000 tons of treated water was conducted, which showed that more than 80% still contains radioactive substances in excess of threshold levels.

Japanese experts quoted former Prime Minister Abe as claiming that the amount of radioactivity in the water is less than one percent of the amount of radioactivity at the Wolseong nuclear power plant in South Korea.








Japan to release contaminated radioactive Fukushima water into sea


Japan’s move to release radioactive water is set to anger fishermen and environmentalists




www.independent.co.uk


----------

